# للبيع بيبي بولد 9780 مطور



## tjarksa (24 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 

للبيع بيبي بولد مطور ضمان اكسيوم اللون ابيض وبعض اغراض لم تفك لاتزال بأكياسها والصور تحكم . 

البيع لاعلى سعر .

يشهد الله الجهاز نظيف واستخدام نظيف .


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بيبي بولد 9780 مطور*

مبين عليه نضييف
الله يووفقك بالبيعه اللي ترضييك


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بيبي بولد 9780 مطور*

انا ابيه لك بالبدل وادفع الفرق.؟


----------



## tjarksa (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بيبي بولد 9780 مطور*



جوو الرياض قال:


> انا ابيه لك بالبدل وادفع الفرق.؟


 

تدفع الفرق ياجو الرياض ؟:smile:


----------



## جوو الرياض (25 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: للبيع بيبي بولد 9780 مطور*

ان شاء الله بس بالسعر المعقول ؟


----------

